# Crappie.com



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

If you have any questions crappie or panfish, this is the place to be.
Tim


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hey tim,i was thinking about joining but no boat!!. right now the club sounds like the one brians got going.more info.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Tim, some of us OGF guys are crappie.com guys already. And you're right about it being one of the best sites for panfishing. 
NOTICE THE STICKER IN THE PIC.


----------

